# How much did your conversion cost?



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Come on folks let's get at least 20 responses on this poll


----------



## ohio (Jul 25, 2007)

7or 8 grand


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm getting close to $8K including the doner car from eBay.


----------



## ki8as (Jul 28, 2007)

I have about 8,000 dolloars into mine incuding the price of the truck. My donor had a great body but the engine was very weak which was good for what we want.

Tom


----------



## moldiebrownie (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm at about 8k, cost of car, kit from Electro, tools, batteries all together. Throw in my time and this estimate shoots to the moon!


----------



## ki8as (Jul 28, 2007)

amen to that. between me and the guy that did all my welding for me we would have a small fortune in it.


----------



## moldiebrownie (Aug 29, 2007)

ki8as said:


> amen to that. between me and the guy that did all my welding for me we would have a small fortune in it.


Hope the wife doesn't read this! Its worth it dude....we all know it here.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

By using a good rust free, FREE, Yugo and doing most all of the work myself, buying most of the expensive parts on eBay, mine is under $1000.00.
A supplier in Texas has supplied me with all the Yugo parts I needed for the brakes, etc., for a very good price.
The car weighs less now that when gas powered and gets me to and from work, as planned.


----------



## ki8as (Jul 28, 2007)

Coley said:


> By using a good rust free, FREE, Yugo and doing most all of the work myself, buying most of the expensive parts on eBay, mine is under $1000.00.
> A supplier in Texas has supplied me with all the Yugo parts I needed for the brakes, etc., for a very good price.
> The car weighs less now that when gas powered and gets me to and from work, as planned.


 

Coley give us a few of the specs on your car. What voltage, type of batts and how far to work and back and do you charge at work????

Tom


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a 72 Volt system, using 6 Farm & Fleet # 24MDC batteries.
The trip to and from work is 10 miles round trip, twice a day.
I charge between trips at the shop and home.
220 volt, 20 amp charger.


----------



## moldiebrownie (Aug 29, 2007)

Coley said:


> By using a good rust free, FREE, Yugo and doing most all of the work myself, buying most of the expensive parts on eBay, mine is under $1000.00.
> A supplier in Texas has supplied me with all the Yugo parts I needed for the brakes, etc., for a very good price.
> The car weighs less now that when gas powered and gets me to and from work, as planned.


 
Coley..is this you on the Austin EV album? http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/762
I think I remember seeing your work profiled on Jerry's
http://www.evconvert.com/eve/ website. I congratulate you for doing it on the cheap! An inspiration...really.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Yep, that is me and my Yugo.
Not a bad choice for a front wheel small car but not many survive Illinois winters, with all the salt.


----------



## jrab (Jul 26, 2007)

Honestly? Let's see, in total, or just the last time I converted it? The first conversion was about 9K for the Electroautomotive kit. Add 2k for the car and 2k for batteries, maybe 3k for labor and porche repair/restoration. So we're already up to 16K. The next iteration 3 years later replaced the Wet cells with Nicads. That was 4K for a deal on the pack and a charger. 20K. 7 years later, replacement batteries again: 4K, replacement Zilla controller: 2K, misc: 2K. Not spent yet, but need to: New charger: 2K and Next stop, the paint booth: 2K? Real dollars spent on this thing so far: About $28K. And growing....  
This is an investment now of over 10 years of EV development. I wish it was less, but I'm happy with the results.

http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/preview.php?vid=42
cheers


----------



## gromm (Sep 24, 2007)

jrab: That sounds remarkably like the work my Dad has done on his prized 1979 Ford Bronco, except he's had it since 1987, and it's not an electric conversion. He's literally replaced everything in it except the frame (the engine twice that I know about), and I couldn't even speculate how much money he's spent on it, it's just spread out over the course of 20 years.


----------



## sedonix (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't any of you appologize for how much you've spent on your cars. Consider all those that spend thousands and thousands on their show cars, race cars, prestige cars, boats, planes, wives, etc etc. All your time, effort and money is going toward positive progress in this crazy world.


----------

